# Does life keep getting harder the older you get, in your opinion?



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

im 18 and thinking it gets harder and i wish i was a kid again ><


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

it does, but you got to move forward even if it's painful but in the end there always something to look forward to.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

yes it will get harder,more responsibilities and ppl have less concern the older you get.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Starting about 19ish I started yearning for my life back as a 5-12yo again. Life wasn't that bad in hindsight compared to what I'd have coming ahead of me lol


----------



## No1uno (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, it gets harder but you get strong and learn to deal with things. I would actually say that it is hard being 18. I remember feeling the same way but things get easier - life becomes clearer.


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

Life was so much simply when we were young. That care- free attitude, the nothing to worry about besides missing saturday morning cartoons.

It gets real life as you grow older, but that's just the phases of life. Life gets harder because it knows you can handle it. You have been prepared for the moments ahead of you.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

No1uno said:


> Yes, it gets harder but you get strong and learn to deal with things. I would actually say that it is hard being 18. I remember feeling the same way but things get easier - life becomes clearer.


sooo true


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

"Life doesn't get easier. You just get stronger."


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Life does get harder. More responsibilities, more awareness, people you love die, & you recognize that the trouble with life is that it's worth so much & so little at the exact same time.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It gets harder, but like others have said, you get stronger to deal with it. Being a kid isn't always so happy and carefree either. Some come from abusive families, others have close friends abandon them, even die sometimes. Others get sickly and can't enjoy the same life as other children. 

I've learned that life is what you make it. Things do get more challenging as you get older, but you also get a huge sense of accomplishment being able to overcome those challenges. I enjoyed my time as a kid, but we all have to move on one day. I actually look forward to my future.


----------



## username4me (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel like it will be. and I hope I'm ready for it


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know why, but right now I feel that as I get older, I deal with life better. It was scary then I was a child, hard to understand and still scary then I was a teenager, and now...When I'm really depressed, feeling helpless and lost, I can sense that there's a voice telling to get up, stop all this and do something. That I have to act, not whine, no matter how difficult it is. That I have to put away my sorrow and look around, because there are people who need support and I have to help them regardless of myself. So what I'm saying is: it gets easier because you don't let yourself to fall into sadness and inactivity too much. At least I know when to stop now , and the inability to do that was the main reason why my teenage years were so miserable.


----------



## Perpetual Motion (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, it does get harder the older you get.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on how cushy your lifestyle was as a kid and if your parents are nice. The main bad thing about being an adult is finding work and working. And reproduction but you can control that one easily enough. 

My mom got cancer when I was 12 and became disabled from the treatment for 5 years until her death. I stopped going to school around that time due to laziness and depression and became a hermit pretty much. Only went out to go to the supermarket and library and would tell my disabled mom to turn down the TV cause the noise was disturbing me. Went to city college for a couple years from age 18. My dad remarried and got rid of our house a year after my mom died, and then moved me and my sister into my step-mother's one bedroom condo. That's right. Me and my sister went from having our own rooms to sharing a living room for nearly 2 years while our dad and the evil old bag went on European/Mexican trips with the money they saved on rent. I moved abroad when I was 20. Finding work and a place to live sucked but I never felt so free in my life.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

HeyJuliet said:


> "Life doesn't get easier. You just get stronger."





Dita said:


> What I have experienced, it gets easier. You are free to express your own individuality, choose the things you want to do, be able to live as you prefer. I'm no longer in responsibility to anyone except myself.


Yes these...^^


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Your innocence will decrease while your freedom increases. 

Personally, I'd rather have freedom.


----------



## socialphobia23 (Apr 25, 2012)

It does get harder more responsiblities, harder to make friends etc


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

It seems about the same to me. It's always seemed somewhat hard, maybe because I was always hard on myself academically in high school. If I hadn't cared what marks I got in high school, my life probably would have been way easier then.

Job-wise, in a way it's easier because I'm not as anxious as before, but it's also harder because the economy sucks now. If I'd had to job hunt in this economy with my social skills of 5-10 years ago, I would never get anything, I assume. Since I got my full license last year opportunities have also opened up for me that I wouldn't have had before.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

blueidealist26 said:


> It seems about the same to me. It's always seemed somewhat hard, maybe because I was always hard on myself academically in high school. If I hadn't cared what marks I got in high school, my life probably would have been way easier then.
> 
> Job-wise, in a way it's easier because I'm not as anxious as before, but it's also harder because the economy sucks now. If I'd had to job hunt in this economy with my social skills of 5-10 years ago, I would never get anything, I assume. Since I got my full license last year opportunities have also opened up for me that I wouldn't have had before.


agreed getting a job nowadays in this economy is harder these days.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not linear. Life gets harder for a while, but then you get used to the new things that are introduced, and some good things happen, then it gets hard again when some newer things are introduced and maybe you go through some tough experience (loss of family, health trouble, depression, etc.), and so on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, it does just keep getting harder.


----------

